# ""

## Mihey



----------


## Dracon

http://livecinema.ucoz.ua/news/smotr...011-10-04-6971

----------


## Mihey



----------


## erazer

.

----------


## Lera

,     ,           ? )))

----------


## Dreem

....

----------


## nickeler

, ...          .

----------


## erazer

> , ...          .

      ?   ?     :        .

----------


## nickeler

> 

   ,     )        .    

> :        .

   ,    ,  .    .         .    ,    .   // .    ,      .  ...

----------


## erazer

> ,     )

    !      :)   

> .

      

> ,    ,  .

  ,     : "      ",    ?   

> .

    ,      ,        .  ,  - . ,       .   

> .    ,    .

    ,         ,   .  ,       (   ,   ..).           -             .   

> // .    ,      .  ...

  . .

----------


## nickeler

> : "      ",    ?

   ,    .    ,     ,    )     , )   .   

> ,  -

       -  .     - ".             )          ,   ,        .    

> -             .

      .   .      .

----------


## erazer

> ,    .    ,     ,    )     , )   .

       ,  ,    . ,      .   " " -   ,      .   

> ,   ,        .

   .    ?      -      .      .     

> .

    -    .

----------


## Lair

,  ,      !

----------


## nickeler

> 

     ?        ))))   

> ,  ,

   .       -- .    " " - .

----------


## erazer

> ?        ))))

    -  !          -         .   

> .       -- .    " " - .

     .  -       .     .           .

----------


## fabulist

. ,    .  ,             .....,    ,    ,    .   -    .     .

----------


## nickeler

*erazer*,    , ?  -  , ",         .        .          "   "  *fabulist*,     .   ,     )))

----------


## Waldemar

...    *.. - "   "..    ,  -     ...   Lair,   ,   ,   ..   *fabulist*,     ,    -  ,     ))

----------


## fabulist

> ,    -

  ,     .     ,      )

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,    , ?  -  , ",         .        .          "   "

    .                " ",      .

----------


## nickeler

*erazer*,  .         º .     ,       .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,  .         º .     ,       .

  ,     .    ""  ,     "",   -    .

----------


## nickeler

*erazer*,      .     -  ,  " .      ,   .

----------


## Lera

...     ...  ""   
   ,   ,      .     - ",    ".

----------


## Dracon

:    : -   : 2011  :     :   
: 3  2011   1+1        -  ,     .     -  ,   -  ,  . 
 1+1   !!!!!!!!

----------


## leon09

.    , ,   .

----------

